# Group buy on True-stone..



## gokartergo (Jul 2, 2007)

I am thinking about doing a group buy on these three colors of tru-stone.. It looks like the cost will be right around $7.50 for each blank.. The blanks will be just under 1X1X6.  I am not doing this to make any money. So the cost can go up or down a little depending on the wieght.  I would like 3 or 4 of each of these.  These are sold by the pds. Nothing is set in stone right now.. Just want to see if there is any interest??  Dan


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 2, 2007)

I would be interested in a few of the colors you have chosen.  Are we doing just those colors?


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 2, 2007)

The white with brown is not available in a workable material. They have two different types of the block. The one we need is a pliable block. It runs $17.50/lb and isn't available in all of the types they show online. I just ordered and received three different types. I'll be listing them in the next day or two with pictures. About the same price as you mentioned.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm in for a few of each.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 3, 2007)

I just sent them a email to see which ones are pliable..  Thanks Richard..


----------



## Snazzypens (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Rich are you can any from this page. I love to know if you are able to get some of colors from here
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=tru-stone-blank?
Toni


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 3, 2007)

These are the ones available:
Persian Turquoise
Arizona Turquoise
Kingman
#40 Web
Larimar
Dark Lapis
Varasite Web
Gaspaite Green
Azurite/Malachite Natural
White Web
Banded Ivory
Denim
Leopard Skin Jasper
Pink Conch Shell
Banded Malachite
Bloody Basin Jasper
Asian Pink Coral
Malachite Web
Blue River Agate
Red Orange Spiney
White Turquoise
Azurite Web
Medium Red Coral

The minimum size is a quarter block wich varies in size but is about 3" thick + or - so to cut it you need a brick saw, or you can use a bandsaw, but it will dull your blade out very quickly.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 3, 2007)

Richard,

Just thinking out loud, could these be cut useing a tile wet saw? 





> _Originally posted by randbcrafts_
> <br />These are the ones available:
> Persian Turquoise
> Arizona Turquoise
> ...


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 3, 2007)

No, I have a regular wet saw which I tried at first. Even if you take the guard off an cut all the way around the block it still doesn't cut all the way through. I had to use the bandsaw to finish it off. So I went to HF and got a 10" brick saw with cuts up to 3-3/4" thick material. It works great. I'll be ordering some more shortly so if there are  a few that you want, I'll include them in my order.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 3, 2007)

randbcrafts

What colors are we going to be considering with your group buy?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by randbcrafts_
> <br />No, I have a regular wet saw which I tried at first. Even if you take the guard off an cut all the way around the block it still doesn't cut all the way through. I had to use the bandsaw to finish it off. So I went to HF and got a 10" brick saw with cuts up to 3-3/4" thick material. It works great. I'll be ordering some more shortly so if there are  a few that you want, I'll include them in my order.



I think you and I need to get together.. That way we are not doubling up on our orders.. No since in that.  I am not in this to make any money.. Just buy what I need and sell off what I don't.


----------



## Snazzypens (Jul 4, 2007)

Can I ask you probably a dum question but if it so different to cut then how do you turn it? I love this stuff but know absolutely nothing about it
bye
Toni


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 4, 2007)

Not a dumb question at all. Its made of natural stones which have been ground down and mixed with resins and then reformed into blocks. I think they say it is 85% natural rock and the remainder is resin. It can be cut with a bandsaw but being made up of rock and resin it will dull down the blade pretty quickly when cutting in the quantities that would be required for a group buy. As far as turning, it turns and drills very nice. Some colors are denser than others so some are softer, some are harder. Obviously, the harder ones will require more sharpening of the tools than the softer ones.
I listed some on the individual classified page if you want to try them out.


----------



## sptfr43 (Jul 4, 2007)

can I ask where you are getting them from so that I can look at the colors?


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.rtresearch.net/


----------



## Orgtech (Jul 5, 2007)

I would be interested in a few of different colors once you settle on them. Thanks


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 5, 2007)

I am finding out which ones they have in stock and will be ordering more as soon as they get back to me. It will probably be a couple week before I get them in.


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 6, 2007)

And I just ordered two smaller blocks.. I wanted to see how hard they are to cut up.  Then after that I will place a larger order...  Dan


----------



## gokartergo (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are a couple of pens I made.. Two are from randbcrafts and one is from another member..


----------



## randbcrafts (Jul 9, 2007)

Those look nice. Thanks for posting them.


----------

